# Double UITableView avec bdd Core data bouton + ne marche pas



## zeon71 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, cela fait 1 semaine que je cherche sur le net mais rien je ne trouve pas solutions et mes solutions ne marche pas malheureusement. je vous explique je m'entraine à développer sur XCODE mais je bloque sur un bouton qui me permet d'ajouté des choses a mon tableview. Le soucis est que pour premier tableview le bouton + en haut a droite marche bien et donc ça incrémente mon tableview et quand je passe au second tableview et que je clique sur le bouton +  ça plante :cry: . J'ai fait ça avec core data et je sais que certains disent que c'est pas bien mais bon mon exemple est la dessus c'est l'exemple du livre qui est sur ce lien :

http://www.microapp.com/livre_developpez_vos_applications_iphone_ipad_2802.html

Et je vous donne mon code ou je me suis arrêté si vous le voulais dite le moi ça sera plus simple pour me répondre certainement.

Voilà je cherche la solutions pour activé ce bouton + merci d'avance de vos réponse.


----------



## Nyx0uf (23 Janvier 2012)

Fait voir ton code et le crash log.


----------



## zeon71 (26 Janvier 2012)

Désolé de mon temps de réponse je vous fait parvenir mon crash log :


```
2012-01-26 23:14:45.545 test4core[1567:207] Unresolved error Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=1570 "The operation couldnt be completed. (Cocoa error 1570.)" UserInfo=0x5974580 {NSValidationErrorObject=<NSManagedObject: 0x5959240> (entity: LendObject; id: 0x596dd80 <x-coredata:///LendObject/t46D5A899-A038-4700-B217-A5008603FB053> ; data: {
    borrowerName = "";
    category = nil;
    lendDate = "2012-01-26 22:14:45 +0000";
    objectName = "";
}), NSValidationErrorKey=category, NSLocalizedDescription=The operation couldnt be completed. (Cocoa error 1570.)}, {
    NSLocalizedDescription = "The operation couldn\U2019t be completed. (Cocoa error 1570.)";
    NSValidationErrorKey = category;
    NSValidationErrorObject = "<NSManagedObject: 0x5959240> (entity: LendObject; id: 0x596dd80 <x-coredata:///LendObject/t46D5A899-A038-4700-B217-A5008603FB053> ; data: {\n    borrowerName = \"\";\n    category = nil;\n    lendDate = \"2012-01-26 22:14:45 +0000\";\n    objectName = \"\";\n})";
}
```

pour le code mon fichier fait 920ko donc je peux pas le mettre sur le forum.
Mais si je dois le faire passer autrement pas de soucis.


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Janvier 2012)

Le champ category est nil et visiblement tu as requis qu'il ne le soit pas, donc quand tu fais un [context save:] ça échoue.


----------

